# How life can change in a fraction of an instant



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey guys, bear with me here... I'm posting from an iPhone and under difficult conditions.

Many of you are friends with me at Facebook and may have an inkling about what's going on, the rest of you we'll try and get up to speed.

I was on my way home last Sunday evening (7April) and was travelling southbound in my '08 Scion tC coupe, when a northbound 2002 (or 2003) Buick jumped the center median and struck my tC headon without warning. The combined impact speed estimated out to 105 (I was doing 50) and the destruction was complete.

Personally, I don't recall much, except for moment after the impact, I came to and shut my engine off (then slipping back into unconsciousness) and then later, the excruciating pain as we were in the ER.

I think it might be quicker to list what's NOT broken on me, than the other way around, but here goes (awesome latin words exchanged for boring laymen terms):
Broken right ankle
Broken left collarbone (2 places)
7 fractured or broken ribs
Fractured L5 (backbone by the hip area)
Split sternum
Two collapsed and punctured lungs
Deep tissue damage to left hip joint

And a dead Scion...

I was released feom the hospital last night, but ended back in here early this morning with pulmonary complications.

Anyway, ya'll have been updated and I meed to get back to resting. I'll put up any late breaking news as I get it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, sorry to hear this.

Get well my friend. I wish you a speedy and full recovery. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Jack_Hill (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope you a full and quick recovery.
Friendly yours,
Dom.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2013)

Holy Crap Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm glad you are still with us! 

I think you've given us enough late "breaking" news but I wish you a speedy recovery my friend!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 13, 2013)

Our prayers are with you. Keep your spirits and your strength up. Remember what those far worse off than you have lived to achieve.

MM


----------



## Geedee (Apr 13, 2013)

Bl**dy h*ll. Saw the photo on FB and wondered why the Oxy tubes.

Ok, I'm not local to you but if theres anything we can do to help...you know, boring stuff like "Don't make me laugh cos it bl**dy hurts !" etc etc, get word to us and we'll do what we can.

The key thing is to take it easy mate and remember, we're here impatiently waiting for updates !! 

Take it easy Bro


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2013)

Saw some of the posts about this on facebook! Holy cow!!! Well thank god you came out of this alive! Prayers are with you, get well quick!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2013)

Hell's Teeth! Sorry to hear about your experience Dave, but good to know you survived.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

What the lads say pal! Bl**dy f*cking h*ll! I'm so glad that you're still with us! You're in my thoughts etc...
Wish you a speedy, as pianless as possible, recovery....


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yikes! Hopefully your recovery is speedy.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 13, 2013)

You lucky [email protected]! 105mph combined is something many don't survive. Get well, we are thinking good thoughts of you and your family.


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2013)

JHC that is some impact not many would live to tell the tale Dave.
Your car must have been strong to protect you mate.
I wish you a full and speedy recovery, keep in touch.
Take care
Best wishes
John


----------



## al49 (Apr 13, 2013)

I wish you a very quick recovery!
Alberto


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2013)

Damn! Wish you the best in your recovery.

Not particularly surprised you got some pulmonary complications given the broken ribs and the collapsed lungs but glad to see things are on the bed.

Be prepared for ongoing back issues though with a fractured L5 (depending where the debris went).


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 13, 2013)

Best wishes to you for a speedy recovery. 

And thanks to the rescue crews and medical personnel for getting you out and to the hospital in a timely fashion.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 13, 2013)

I found out about this this morning much to my dismay. Glad you are doing better and wishing you a speedy recovery with as little discomfort as possible. You're in our prayers Dave. And keep us posted as best you can.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 14, 2013)

Holy mother of …., Dave you poor man, really feel for you, been there (very long time ago), wish you a safe and full recovery.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 14, 2013)

Holy [email protected] Dave! glad you are still with us man, hope for a speedy recovery mate, take care....


----------



## N4521U (Apr 14, 2013)

What an unfortunate but lucky man. 
Hoping you heal quickly.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 14, 2013)

Glad you're still alive Dave. Do you know what happened to the other guy?


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 14, 2013)

Sh!t Dave!! Sounds like your lucky to still be around. Hurry up and make a full recovery.


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2013)

Bloody hell Dave so glad your still around !
Wishing you a speedy and as painless recovery possible mate


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2013)

Jeez I am really sorry about your situation and hope you have a quick recovery. What happened to the other guy? Let me guess, texting, talking on the phone, drunk or drowsy. Certainly he/she was doing one of those. Really sorry to hear this. Terribly sorry.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow Dave, no words...no words. Get better!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 14, 2013)

Godspeed Dave. Best wishes for a quick and full recovery.


----------



## VBF-13 (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh my God! GrauGeist, what a shocker! Get well, buddy!


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 14, 2013)

With all here, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 14, 2013)

Dave, just happened to catch this thread, like everyone else posted here what an amazing story. Those Buicks are built like tanks that you survived is by God's Grace. I wish you the very best speedy total recovery possible. Take care, you will be in my prayers


----------



## Torch (Apr 14, 2013)

Holy crap,glad your still around to type,heal fast and take care of yourself..


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 14, 2013)

Real sorry to hear this Dave, Jesus. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the well wishes!
This has been some pretty serious testing of one's character :/
Lived in through some serious stuff for my time but this has to be there at the top of the list...

It turns out that the other guy was an 84-year-old woman. She did not fair as well as I did although she is still alive somehow. Her condition beyond this is something I do not have details about but will hear more as time goes by.

I am home now and healing begins, Anymore details as I get them of course I will pass along to you guys.




Gnomey said:


> Be prepared for ongoing back issues though with a fractured L5 (depending where the debris went).


Hugh, it was a high compression fracture with the fracturing (and seperation of small fragments) occuring to the front of the bone, leaving the rear area clear of any danger to the spinal column...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 14, 2013)

Glad you are mending, good to hear the damage the to the 5th lumbar is not spinally dangerous as far as fragments go. Will say a prayer for the other driver to my friend.


----------



## razor1uk (Apr 14, 2013)

Get well soon Dave, feckinbell dude, that Toyota (Yaris chassis based for the US market) must of been built like a tank! ...at least you weren't in an 80's Renault. 
Wish I caught this sooner sorry; wishing you better times, quick healing with least residual complications - and also to her too...


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sheesh...just catching up with this one. Sorry to hear about this Dave. Trite statements about "cars can be replaced but people can't" somehow aren't really working for me right now. Get well soon mate.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 14, 2013)

I saw this on FB and I hope you know my wishes. TG you are in one piece and upright! Heres hoping for a quick, painless recovery!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 14, 2013)

Sure it will be a bitter pill to swallow to say goodbye to her, But she saved my life and will forever hold a warm spot in my heart


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2013)

Man oh man, just reading this now Dave... like Chris said, thank God you're on the mend mate, praying for a speedy full recovery!!!

Of the old woman who caused the accident , sounds like it's time to cancel her license, even if she makes a full recovery.


----------



## The Basket (Apr 15, 2013)

Good luck with your recovery and hope everything works out for you.

Very scary stuff and there but the grace of God go I.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Guys for the support!

This has been a hell of an ordeal, to say the least. But at least I'm above the dirt, so there's hope still, right? 

My post from a few days ago:



> Sure it will be a bitter pill to swallow to say goodbye to her, But she saved my life and will forever hold a warm spot in my heart



Was supposed to be accompanied by a photo, but I was so out of it, I didn't realize that I failed to attach the image...then again, that dang iPhone is a pain in the ass to use on web-pages to start with, then add mind-numbing pain meds and the whole deal goes to hell in a hand basket real fast! 

Here's the intended photo of my Scion:


----------



## Erich (Apr 18, 2013)

Dave prayers are with thee.......rest and listen to your body my Thorasic's and C's and L's are all fractured how I am able to be upright is only of the good Lord above. I always overdue it like yesterday and I feel it, and now my cancer has returned for a second time so the fight continues............. be strong Bud, bone pain is the Sh**'s.

be well

E ~


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 18, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Sure it will be a bitter pill to swallow to say goodbye to her, But she saved my life and will forever hold a warm spot in my heart



OMG!!! Sorry I'm late to this thread, but they can make another Scion. Tough to make another GrauGeist. So glad your on the mend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 18, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Glad you're still alive Dave. Do you know what happened to the other guy?


It was an 84 year old woman who crossed over the divider and struck me head-on. From what I understand, she crushed her pelvis and both legs in addition to other injuries. No word on her condition at this point although I can't imagine the pain that poor woman must be in.



> ...and now my cancer has returned for a second time so the fight continues


Erich, I am very sorry to hear this and I hope that it's a minor skirmish and you'll have it whipped soon!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2013)

Geez, Dave. I've been out of town for work for a week and see this. I wish you a speedy recovery. Glad that you are on the mend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Btw, I hope that you gave them pretty nurses a hard time!

Here's to a speedy and 100% recovery mate!


----------



## A4K (Apr 18, 2013)

She was indeed a nice looking car Dave, but add an 'Amen ' to Thor's comment.

For whatever reason she caused the accident, can't help feeling sorry for the old woman too... can't begin to imagine how much pain you are both in right now (and God willing will never have to find out!!!)

Really sorry to read your post too Erich, damn... prayers and best wishes for both you guys' recovery!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 18, 2013)

Well said, and I agree!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2013)

Glad to hear your on the mend Dave!



GrauGeist said:


> Hugh, it was a high compression fracture with the fracturing (and seperation of small fragments) occuring to the front of the bone, leaving the rear area clear of any danger to the spinal column...



That's lucky then Dave, cord damage would have been much worse. Still wouldn't rule out pain in that region to continue though because of the weakness from the fracture. It is a major site of weight bearing after all.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw your post on FB and had to backtrack to find out.
I am so sorry for you having been in this, but I'm very glad that you're still here. I sure as hell hope that you recover fully and with good speed!
I pray for everyone here needing a prayer - it sure as hell doesn't hurt.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2013)

It's been a month and a half since the wreck and I thought I'd give everyone a little bit of an update.

Still pretty much grounded since I can't walk (can't use the broken foot for a while yet), but the broken ribs seem to be healing up well enough. I still get air bubbles into the left chest cavity if I cough or laugh too hard, so I avoid doing either as much as possible. My left arm from the shoulder to the elbow is still numb, not sure how long that's going to last but it's annoying as h*ll...

Since my left collar was broken in two places (the with of a seatbelt), they are talking about surgery to pin the bone into place. Needless to say, it hurts like a royal b!tch most of the time. Add to that, the lower back pain (I assume from the L5) and it's still slow going...I'm not whining though, it sure beats the alternative. Speaking of which, here's a couple shots of my Scion to give you an idea of my "last ride"...


----------



## Readie (May 18, 2013)

Clucking bells Dave...you WERE lucky to get of that wreck in (relatively) one piece.
Glad you did and good to hear that your recovery is coming along.
Regards
John


----------



## mikewint (May 18, 2013)

Dave, wish there was something to say/write that would make things better and go faster. I/we/us are all with you in spirit if that helps any. Spent 9mo in Walter Reed while the army put me back together and morphine became my best friend so I do understand where you are at. My mantra was "and this too shall pass"


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2013)

Good to hear you're on the mend Dave, albeit slowly and painfully. More than I can say for the car! Certainly made a good job of wrecking that one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 18, 2013)

Dam dude, that's going to take a little more then duct tape and Bondo to fix!

Its amazing you lived through that.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2013)

Glad to hear you are on the mend Dave! That is quite the wreck.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 18, 2013)

Wow, just keep getting better my friend.


----------



## Shortround6 (May 18, 2013)

Keep on getting better. There may be Plateau's but it will get better.


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2013)

Geez, looking at what happened to your Scion, it could have been a hell of a lot worse. Hang in there, bud. You've got a lot of folks here pulling and praying for you.


----------



## N4521U (May 19, 2013)

krikey!


----------



## A4K (May 19, 2013)

Can only echo everyone's comments Dave! Thinking of ya mate, and wishing you as speedy a recovery as possible.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2013)

A4K said:


> Can only echo everyone's comments Dave! Thinking of ya mate, and wishing you as speedy a recovery as possible.



Me too Dave....take care man...


----------



## Hotntot (May 19, 2013)

Shocking news GrauGeist. Thank goodness the lady driver wasn't going any faster. Sorry about the car but better it than you. 
Hope things are getting better and wishing you a very speedy recovery.


----------



## meatloaf109 (May 19, 2013)

Yep!


----------



## Matt308 (May 19, 2013)

Wow that looks real bad! A wonder you survived.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 19, 2013)

I haven't been spending much time on the forum lately and I missed this when it happened. Once again it just shows how we take our lives into our own hands every time we drive our cars someplace.

I am *very* happy to hear that you are on the mend, albeit somewhat slowly, from this unfortunate turn of events. Prayers and best wishes that you have no setbacks that slow the recovery any further. 


Wheels


----------



## rochie (May 19, 2013)

good to here you are on the mend Dave, all be it slowly but i am sure you'll get there in the end


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 19, 2013)

Glad to hear you are on the mend my friend. Don't quit therapy and don't worry about the car. It can be replaced.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the well wishes and encouragement, guys...it's most appreciated!

Healing is slow going, which is to be expected. Most of the injuries I sustained were from the safety restraint system preventing me from massaging my face with the windshield and/or various dash components. The combined impact of the two vehicles would be as though I had drove my Scion at over 105mph into a concrete wall, so the restraint system (while it saved me from horriffic injuries) was like bungee jumping from a bridge with a steel cable.

I keep trying to figure out how the heck I allowed the other car into my zone, I have been fortunate with good reflexes over the years and yet one managed to get through...kind of frustrating, really.

And yes, Aaron, the Scion can be replaced, but this one was a total Gem...immaculate condition (38,000 original miles), all the factory hi-performance goodies one could ever ask for, a badass stereo system and an absolute joy to drive. There are many others like it, but none the same...


----------



## mikewint (May 20, 2013)

Dave, could say the same about you, it is trite but it is you, that is truely "one of a kind". Your next machine wil be cooler, faster, and badasserest than the Scion


----------



## Matt308 (May 20, 2013)

Not sure you really give a ****... surely I wouldn't... but have you kept up with the situation with the gal that hit you? What's her status. And if you know and don't wish to post, just ignore this request. I get it.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2013)

Thanks Mike, though as much as I enjoyed the Scion, I'll try something else out for a while...not sure yet, but I have a few ideas...

Well Matt, to be honest, I feel sorry for the old gal. From the extent of her injuries, it's very unlikely she'll ever go home. She suffered a crushed pelvis, shattered right femur, crushed left foot, severe injuries to the chest, head trauma and a gloved left forearm. At the age of 85, this will be a very difficult to recover from and I hope the Good Lord will help her with comfort the best way he knows how 

On the otherhand, if this had been intentional or drug/alcohol related, there would have been some serious consequences for the offending party...


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2013)

Sad all round....


----------



## mikewint (May 24, 2013)

Dave, you are very charitable to say the very least. There comes a time to give up things like driving a car. Vision, reflexes, spacial judgement, etc. get poorer and poorer. That old gal was an accident wating to happen. Yea, I'm an old fart too, I just hope I'll call it quits when I cannot drive responsibly any longer


----------



## Catch22 (May 24, 2013)

Glad to hear you're on the mend Dave, and I agree with Mike, you certainly have a charitable spirit, don't know if I could feel the same way under the circumstances. 

I like that car too, but they weren't available up here when I wanted to buy. Hopefully you're able to find something else you really like, but I imagine that's pretty far from where you're thinking right now.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 24, 2013)

Golly, Dave (if I may), I wish you all the best in your recovery.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 25, 2013)

Sorry, GG. I did not know your accident at all.
I believe you are OK now.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 28, 2013)

Dave, I'm so glad you're still with us. I just found out about this today... keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## B-17engineer (May 28, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been around Dave but really glad to hear your alright,your a tough guy!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 29, 2013)

Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers, guys...it's a hellofa deal being immobile like this. Though I do get out every so often, I can't do much and it appears now that my fractured L5 isn't healing properly (or is irritated, they're not sure yet...more tests due) causing nerve problems in my legs (i.e.: occasional inability to move them, patchy numbness, areas of burning, etc.) so I have to be inactive until they figure this out.

Otherwise, the foot is healing well, the broken ribs are mending, my shattered collarbone is due to be examined (looking at surgery), both lungs are doing well (left one had the bottom blown out, both had collapsed) and the sternum seems to have mended up well after being seperated.

And of course, we have to add to all that, the stress of the legal nonsense, dealing with disability paperwork, all the bills and pointing those people in the right direction and so on.

Have I mentioned that it's been almost 2 months since I've had a beer? Now that right there is the real tragedy!


----------



## N4521U (May 29, 2013)

Gord ahmighty man....... My torn rotater cuff is childs play.

I'll see if I can get some Anchor Steam sent to you!!!!
You deserve at least One.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 29, 2013)

Well heck, we can smuggle you in a beer. That's not a problem. Just tell us when and where.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2013)

Keep the faith Dave, sounds like you're pluggin along...


----------



## Njaco (May 29, 2013)

N4521U said:


> I'll see if I can get some Anchor Steam sent to you!!!!
> You deserve at least One.



Jeez, you don't want to kill him with that swill.  Case of Guinness headed out to Redding, CA!


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2013)

Hang in there Dave!

To be perfectly honest, not overly surprised there is some complications relating to nerve damage around your L5 and I think I asked you some questions about it earlier on. The impact its had and the shearing forces it underwent means there was always a likelihood of some neuropathy down the line. Hopefully its not too serious and the doctors get to the bottom of it quickly. It certainly is uncomfortable that's for sure.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 29, 2013)

Very cool, what other website has their own Flight Surgeon?????

________________

Dave, as soon as the Docs give you the green light, there will be a very nice bottle of Scotch or Bourbon heading your way!


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2013)

None like Dr. Gnomey!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 15, 2013)

Well, past the 3 month mark and there's some progress as far as the healing. Just seen the Doc about my broken talus and he's pleased with the way it's healing. He also teased me a little bit about it and said that the type of break I experienced occurs mostly in high-speed vehicle impacts and airplane crashes and asked me which one I was in...I said, well, my Scion has a wing on it, does that qualify? 

Collar bone, not so good...Doc said it's not mending properly and we suspect that the back-brace I'm wearing is pushing the collarbone up and away from the shoulder area, where it should be "touching". He offered two choices: we can either leave it and see what happens, or he can go in, spread the ribcage apart, grind the ends of the bone until they bleed, attach them and put a plate in...after a moment of silence, I said "ok then, we'll go ahead and wait and see..."

L5 is still painful, but the related numbness, tingling and related no longer plague me, but the lower back sure hurts like a b***h...also the ribcage is still tender, but nothing like it was.

It all takes time and I am not known for my awesome patience. I will say that since they screwed up my prescription (in other words, cut me off...long story) I've been without pain meds for several weeks now. No problem, beer or a good wine fixes that!

A couple more photos here of the incident, first one of course is my Scion and the other is the Woman's car. It'll show you how much of a fight my Scion put up against the bigger Buick.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 15, 2013)

Holy <bleep>! Dam dude, I am amazed that either of you are even still with us!

The hell with after the healing, if you would like a nice bottle of bourbon now let me know!


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 15, 2013)

Holy sheep ****... that is tragic pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 15, 2013)

Amazing that you both survived it.


----------



## A4K (Jul 16, 2013)

With Chris... not much left of those cars. 

So glad to hear you're improving Dave, though it sounds like a long process given the injuries. God speed man!


----------



## N4521U (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't you wish the drivers side was on the Curb side of the car?

Man, you need a supply of Panadol as well.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 16, 2013)

What a mess and it is a wonder your still with us. Sad to hear your not mending so well, it can be a long old road to recovery, but the body is a marvellous machine and you'll get there in the end, you'll see!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 16, 2013)

You are a very, very lucky man, my friend ...  Great post.

MM


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2013)

Friggin' amazing....glad you are still here to talk about it man...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2013)

Pretty horrifying pictures of the wreck, amazing that you both got out alive. 

Glad to hear the healing is progressing. Shame about the collar bone though. 

You should be able to get some more pain meds. Probably trying to reduce the load of opiates / avoid dependency on them.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2015)

Well...it's been two years since the wreck. How time flies, right?

To give a quick summary, here's what's transpired since then:
I've pretty much healed up, although the collarbone never mended and is still giving me trouble. The lower back is still pretty dang weak, so I can't sit for long periods of time. The right foot has healed well enough, so I can walk, but it really give me trouble if I stand for any length of time or walk for any real distance. And the best part is that I am a freakin' human barometer and know when the weather is changing by what part of my carcass hurts and can tell just how soon stormy weather will be here by how bad afore-mentioned body parts hurt.

As it turns out, I was let go from my job because of the length of time it took me to get back on my feet - however, no one else will hire me because of my physical limitations. But, Social Security insists that I am 100% able to go back to work. So thus begins the endless loop...

As far as my car goes, the insurance company doesn't recognize the limited edition special ordered high-performance equipment that was installed by Toyota in Japan and only would go for a fraction of the car's actual value. It took me two years, but I finally settled on an amount that was about 1/3 of the Scion's actual worth - but I keep the wreckage...
And herein lies a life-lesson I will share with all of you: if you have a car that has factory/dealer installed options, get your car appraised and insured to reflect that!! I cannot stress this enough. Otherwise, if you get in a wreck, you will play the same losing game I did. An appraisal does not cost much, but is worth every penny if an accident does occur.

So yes, I am glad I survived the wreck, so I can continue to annoy people, but the quality of life has taken a direct hit. I honestly hate not being able to get up in the morning and go to work and do stuff and have a structured day like I have known for decades. People say "Oh, that's great, you can relax all day and do nothing!" to which I think (but don't say) "eff you...this is hell" since I can't actually do anything. However, (while lying through my teeth) I smile at them and say "yeah, it's nice to be able to sleep in".

Anyway, here's a few photos of my Scion after I moved it from the attorney's warehouse to my own storage (until I figure out what to do with it)...

Here's a shot of the interior, you can see it held up pretty well during the impact.





Here's an interesting shot of the dashboard. If you look closely, you'll see three marks to the left of the instrument cluster. That's actually skin left by my hand as it was torn from the steering wheel and struck the dash, breaking the instrument fascia and the air conditioner duct...





Here's a good photo that shows how my Scion was crushed on the driver's side. It is about 3 feet (1 meter) shorter on the driver's side, the front wheel resting against the door hinge.





In this shot, notice the white square about left of center? That is what remains of my batter that use to sit between the headlight housing and the wheel-well. The orange reflector was part of the headlight housing and now sit all the way back towards the door.





Here's a good shot that illustrates just how much the body torqued during the impact









A side-note here:
Just shortly before the wreck, I had stopped in to pick up a bottle of wine to go with dinner. I spotted a nice Chardonnay and put it in the front seat and headed home. Within minutes, my world was rocked.

Almost a year later (January 2014), I was able to visit my Scion for the first time since the wreck, and discovered the bottle of wine had survived the impact!





So I put the bottle in a cool dark place to perhaps open as a celebration at a later date. A few friends teased me and said the wine had probably turned to vinegar in the year that had passed, since it had been sitting in the wreckage. I remained optimistic.

A few days ago, on April 7th (the two year anniversary) I popped the cork and much to my surprise, it was absolutely amazing! One of the best aged Chardonnays I have ever had!





So these past two years have been a strange journey to say the least. I will admit I feel a little bit discouraged when I look at the wreckage of my car. However, I prefer to remember my Scion as it was:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Apr 10, 2015)

Glad you're still with us, Dave. Unfortunate about working, though. Hope you'll find work soon enough. I fully understand you annoyance of being at home, I would feel the same. Anyway, here's to good health and improved fortunes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 10, 2015)

My instant idea to read your post, Dave, is that the fact you are still in this world is enough for me and I do appreciate the miracle given by God.
You are doing good job post by post

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2015)

2 years hey....bummer that things aren't going as you hope Dave, but breathing is better than the alternative, and your forum Brothers are glad you are here with us mate!

Chin up and take care!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 10, 2015)

Continue to heal Dave. Glad you're still with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 10, 2015)

Hope the things will improve with time, Dave

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## al49 (Apr 10, 2015)

Good to see that you are doing better.
Alberto

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2015)

The main thing is Dave, you're alive, and moving, even if somewhat restricted and painful - something I know all about !
Bit of a b*gg*r about the car, but at least you got something back, rather than the darned insurance company finding a way to wriggle out of things.
I fully understand the hardships and frustration of not working, and having to cope with days when nothing can be done, having suffered to the same for the last 15 years, and all i can offer there is to say stick at it, keep smiling, and there's always someone worse off, so things could be worse, but most of all 'Nil Illegitimus Carborundum' !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Dave, Glad that you're still among the living. As far as Social Security, appeal their decision. We both know that they do everything that they can to keep those who paid into the system from collecting from it. Good luck and best of wishes to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 10, 2015)

Hope things get better for you, the car looks a wreck but that is how they are designed nowadays imagine you were in a 1960s mini.....on second thoughts dont.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Geedee (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey Bro, you are here with us and that's worth more than anything !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2015)

Glad you are still with us Dave! Shame about the ongoing niggles but it could be a lot worse. 

Car certainly looks better in one piece than after the wreck but it did do its job...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (Apr 12, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> Well...it's been two years since the wreck. How time flies, right?
> 
> To give a quick summary, here's what's transpired since then:
> I've pretty much healed up, although the collarbone never mended and is still giving me trouble. The lower back is still pretty dang weak, so I can't sit for long periods of time. The right foot has healed well enough, so I can walk, but it really give me trouble if I stand for any length of time or walk for any real distance. And the best part is that I am a freakin' human barometer and know when the weather is changing by what part of my carcass hurts and can tell just how soon stormy weather will be here by how bad afore-mentioned body parts hurt.
> ...



I hope you got some quality legal advice, the insurance should cover your loss, including loss of ability to work.

I was going to be out about 20K after getting hit by a drunk driver, the insurance lowballed the repairs and refused to pay for loss of work etc.
They settled pretty quick when I served the papers for a lawsuit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> As it turns out, I was let go from my job because of the length of time it took me to get back on my feet - however, no one else will hire me because of my physical limitations. But, Social Security insists that I am 100% able to go back to work. So thus begins the endless loop...



Welcome to America...

Glad you are getting better though man. Things will hopefully do the same on the work front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## chris brown (Apr 13, 2015)

Glad to hear things are mending, even if its not as quick as you would like. I heard a story on NPR that said Social Security disability pretty much rejects everybody on the first application as standard operating procedure and you have to appeal it. It's there way of sifting through the wannabes. They figure if you don't appeal the decision, then you must not be that bad off. A lawyer that specializes with SS maybe worth while. Hope things get better.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks again, to everybody for the support and well-wishes.

And a special thanks to VB (David) for that seriously badass bottle of Kentucky Bourbon! That took the edge off the hurt and it happens to go VERY well with a Macanudo Maduro. Trust me on this. Thanks again, my friend!



pbehn said:


> Hope things get better for you, the car looks a wreck but that is how they are designed nowadays imagine you were in a 1960s mini.....on second thoughts dont.


True that. I can honestly say that Toyota products rival Volvo's claim to crash safety. And here's something to think about: my 2008 Scion replaced my 1979 BMW 320i. Had I been driving my 320i at the time of the wreck...well, this thread wouldn't exist...



freebird said:


> I hope you got some quality legal advice, the insurance should cover your loss, including loss of ability to work.
> 
> I was going to be out about 20K after getting hit by a drunk driver, the insurance lowballed the repairs and refused to pay for loss of work etc.
> They settled pretty quick when I served the papers for a lawsuit.


It's long and complicated story, but the bottom line is: the old woman's insurance company covered my hospital bills and (some of) my car. That's it. That's as far as we could go.

I wanted to go after the old woman's doctor that had not only approved her driver's license renewal, but had just changed her diabetes medicine because she was having problems with passing out. But her Doc approved her license renewal and let her go on driving. The fact that she was having problems with her diabetes at 85 was enough for the state to suspend her license. The fact that she had a history of passing out was another reason for her license to be pulled. When I went to my attorney and insisted that we go after him as the root of all of this heartache, the attorney went cold on me. When I mentioned this BS to my employer, he went cold on me...

Turns out that the old woman's Doc is a popular member of the local country club...and my attorney is a member of that same country club. So is my former employer.

Starting to see the big picture now?


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 13, 2015)

Rich people tend to be a tight bunch. Any chance that another lawyer might help? Going to the press? Or I'm too much a romantic?

Hmm - majbe page Les to whoop their a$$es in an non-figurative way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2015)

Well Tomo, I did check around with various attorneys and found it would be a snake-pit of trouble.

And to be honest, I survived the wreck. I have survived a great deal of situations in my time, I am a tough bastard to put away 

To those people who think they got the better of me, fine - keep laughing, but Karma (or God - whichever one believes in) will have the last laugh...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry to hear about all the BS red tape Dave, but the main thing is you're still with us. I hope that you do get back on your feet regarding work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2015)

I agree about appealing on the Social Security front.
It's a similar situation here in the UK, with what's known as Disability Living Allowance, where initial claims are very often refused - unless there's strong evidence form a Doctor or hospital Consultant.
Here, the DLA is in two parts, to cover 'mobility' and 'care' or 'living', with each component being again divided into three 'catagories' - Low, Medium and High.
The 'High' level of 'Mobility' provides funds to either go towards buying and operating your own vehicle, or to lease a _new_ vehicle through an approved dealer, replaced every two years, where all the recipient needs to do is put the fuel in. The road tax, Insurance, tyres, servicing and maintenance, breakdown and recovery cover etc., are covered in the lease. If a higher spec or type of vehicle is desired, then the recipient of the DLA can pay the extra monthly charge from his or her own funds, but enjoy the same deal as above.
The 'care component is again in three components, with the 'Low' rate being for those who are disabled, but still able to function with minor assistance, and so on, although the 'High' rate is more or less for those either terminally ill, or very severally disabled, where 24 hour care is needed.
I get the high rate of mobility, and the middle rate of care now, but had to appeal against the initial decision, which was accepted, and my claim back-dated to the original claim date.
On the advice and suggestion of my hospital consultant, I re-applied, a few years later, for the middle rate of care and, with a letter of confirmation from the Consultant, I was awarded this quite quickly, again back-dated to the date of the claim.
From what I understand from an American friend living in the UK, the system here is not that different, in general, to the USA, where appeals against a rejection most often get accepted.
So Dave, for the sake of a letter or 'phone call or two, it's probably worth having another go, with nothing to lose, and probably something to gain.
Hope this helps my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2015)

I am certain engaged in mortal combat with Social Security.

I have dealt with Civil Service people in various forms over the years, so I know what to expect!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 14, 2015)

Keep on fighting it Dave. We had a similar situation years ago with my brother-in law. He was slightly mentally retarded but held down a job on the maintaince crew at a high-rise apartment building. Then his health went and he could no longer work. My mother-in law and wife tried to get disability for him to cover the medical bills but ran into a snag. The doctor that examined him physically reported that although he could not do physical work he could hold down a desk job, and the doctor that examined him mentally reported he was capable of doing menially work. Because both doctors reported he could work in some capacity even though they canceled each other out, his claim was denied. It took a couple of years of fighting but in the end he got it, so keep on fighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 10, 2021)

Sheesh that's a lot of broken bones can you still move


----------



## pops-paolo (Jul 10, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Well, past the 3 month mark and there's some progress as far as the healing. Just seen the Doc about my broken talus and he's pleased with the way it's healing. He also teased me a little bit about it and said that the type of break I experienced occurs mostly in high-speed vehicle impacts and airplane crashes and asked me which one I was in...I said, well, my Scion has a wing on it, does that qualify?
> 
> Collar bone, not so good...Doc said it's not mending properly and we suspect that the back-brace I'm wearing is pushing the collarbone up and away from the shoulder area, where it should be "touching". He offered two choices: we can either leave it and see what happens, or he can go in, spread the ribcage apart, grind the ends of the bone until they bleed, attach them and put a plate in...after a moment of silence, I said "ok then, we'll go ahead and wait and see..."
> 
> ...


that Buick was absolutely destroyed holy crap how do you survive that

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 10, 2021)

Incredible.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

